# Best Quality Iron On Transfers



## ESKIARTS

HI all

Im ESKI of ESKIARTS!

Does anyone know what are the BEST QUALITY IRON ON TRANSFERS around at the moment?

Much love and peace x


----------



## knifemaker3

If you are looking for premade plastisol use Proworld. They are on the left under vendors.

If you are looking for inkjet transfers to print yourself, Ironall and all it's other names is head and shoulders above the rest when used with pigment ink.

Good luck!


----------



## charles95405

if you mean iron on...as with a home iron..forget it, you can't get enough pressure/temp/time to do a commercially acceptable job...JMO


----------



## knifemaker3

charles95405 said:


> if you mean iron on...as with a home iron..forget it, you can't get enough pressure/temp/time to do a commercially acceptable job...JMO


Charles is absolutely right. I wasn't even thinking about applying with a home iron.... just kinda assume everyone has a heat press Sorry!


----------



## ESKIARTS

Cheers peeps i am currently in the process of buying a heat press but wanted to still try out samples with an iron.

Thanks again x


----------



## karlking85

Unfortunately, you likely won't get a very good idea of your quality with an iron. The heat portion is only part of the process, the actual pressure of the press is what sends the dyes into the fiber of the shirt. It's worth a try, you may get them onto the shirt okay, but my guess is they won't last more than a couple washes.


----------



## dspdiva18

is it cheaper to print tees using iron on designs or get them done at a factory?>.. i get that it's better to use a heat press... just looking at my options before i start printing....


----------



## karlking85

I would say it's cheaper to print them yourself. The cost of obtaining a heat press if you don't already have one (and if you do, then you're ahead of the game!  ) will more than pay for itself in the costs you would be putting out for someone else to do the work for you. 

(Oh, actually.......it may depend on your minimums as well. If you are only needing a short order, I still say printing yourself would be best. I suppose on large enough orders however, it can be beneficial to outsource. )


----------



## T-BOT

charles95405 said:


> if you mean iron on...as with a home iron..forget it, you can't get enough pressure/temp/time to do a commercially acceptable job...JMO


but not everyone is a *jobber*, making a gazzilion shirts for adidas.


remeber that a heat press is not to impress but a tool to assist production on a wide variety of transfers. Where a home iron can only be used with plastisol transfers made for such.


----------



## dspdiva18

thanks... i was also thinking of doing both.. printing at the factory and at home... to save more money..
i'll look at my options though...


----------



## pjauto86

i am new to t shirt printing at the moment i use iron on but i get a clear glossy plastic look aroung the image or text is there any transfer paper that dosent do this also whats the average price for a heat trransfer macchine and is it worth the money


----------



## PhilDx

15" x 15" heat presses on eBay start at about $200 for a no-brand one, and go up to $1000s for fancy big air-assisted ones. The cheap ones will get you going.


----------



## pjauto86

while im saving for a heat press im doin iron on is there any transfer paper that dosent print that glossy plastic sthuff around the image or text


----------



## pjauto86

i am new to this while im saving for a heat transfer machine im doing iron ons but when i do it im getting a glossy plastic around tthe image or text how do i stop this as its to much to cut round every letter in the text or every image i print


----------



## Beeman13

knifemaker3 said:


> If you are looking for premade plastisol use Proworld. They are on the left under vendors.
> 
> If you are looking for inkjet transfers to print yourself, Ironall and all it's other names is head and shoulders above the rest when used with pigment ink.
> 
> Good luck!


I have a shirt I made with iron on transfer paper and a iron the picture keeps peeling and cracking how do I iron on my shirt so that it won’t do that next time I make a iron on avoid peeling and cracking of the picture? I have some other shirts that turned out fine didn’t have any troubles with peeling or cracking of the pictures so it’s a complete mystery to me as to how to fix it and I can’t afford a press on nor am I making a large number of shirts to need one as well FYI


----------

